# What our tax dollars pay for



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

To put it in perspective when I hear people claim that our National Deficit is so large

2 unfunded wars off the books by George W Bush, $2 Billion a week spent in Afghanistan

Hard to see how this can be placed at Obama's feet.

You would think, If we took a portion of what we spend on defense and spent it on universal healhcare and education, this country would be far better off (not that money alone can completely fix our healthcare or educational system)...not to mention our crumbling infrastructure, etc. etc.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The job of government is to protect it's people. If the world wasn't full of madmen we wouldn't need to spend anything on defense. The government doesn't owe anyone health care. The government doesn't owe anyone a house. The government doesn't owe anyone an education. If the losers would get off their behind they could pay for part of the defense.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Where can I sign up for free health care and when do I get my free house with free food?

The government has no business in, health, housing or food stamps. You don't work you don't eat. SIMPLE as that. I love that my tax dollars go lazy people. Makes me wish I could be lazy and live off of someone else. But I have morals, so I can't take government hand outs.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

bl and Plainsman - I could not have said it better.... :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sasha and Abby said:


> bl and Plainsman - I could not have said it better.... :beer:


 :bartime:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

OK I got a question. When has the Gov ever got involved in anything and made it better?

What I would like to see is those who think we should give money to the lazy they should have to pay.

With the current tech we have our elected officials should only be doing three things.

1. Protecting the US (yes they should have to follow the UCMJ)
2.	Deciding on what we need to vote on.
3.	Term limits (getting out same schedual as the president has to follow.)

We should have to vote with our SSN and an ID card. If the yes votes have a majority they and the ones who did not vote have to pay for it. If you vote no then you do not have to pay for it.

If you want to see any politician squirm and leave your door ask them what they think about term limits for everyone? I have to be on a list as not a single person has knocked on my door this election.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Machiavelli must be a new conservative here :wink:

The fed gov has one main OBLIGATION. To protect us from our enemies...both home and abroad. And what better way to do that than to have a military NO ONE would dare mess with?

Don't have to look long to see a common theme comparing the state of our military to the way the rest of the world has treated us over the years. If you HATE war, you should LOVE a strong military, because virtually every war has started after our military had been weakened..........and I fear we're seeing the pattern repeated now


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

There is no reason not to go down to prewar numbers as long as we are keeping the best.

What kills me is how unprepared we truly are. A few years ago we had a ice jam on our main river and the National Guard in ND did not have any C4 to weaken the ice to start it flowing again. When the war on terrorism hit we pulled in almost every single round of ammo we had and we found out it was not enough to support our war. So we put out the word globally and all of our friends were producing ammo for us.

That is sad our National Guard units should have tones of ammo. That ammo and supplies should be rotated out on a schedule for training needs. There is no reason for an Army or USMC unit to be burning new ammo. When I was in I never fired a shot more than a few years old. I did not shoot as much as I wanted but I burnt a **** load.

Why not have hundreds of millions of rds of ammo all over this nation? It will get shot up.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

http://hollyonthehill.com/2012/08/14/4518/

Looks like some agree with you.....they just must not be planning to use it on citizens of foreign countries :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When I drive past a house with an Obama sign I can not help but think a parasite lives there.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> When I drive past a house with an Obama sign I can not help but think a parasite lives there.


I wish we could still have signatures, because this would be a great one.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

BL. Funny you mention that everyone is lazy who takes "hand outs" from the government. I assume you went to a private school k-12 and when you went to college, you paid your whole way in your private school out of pocket? If you can't answer yes to both scenarios, then by your own definition, you are lazy.

Also, for the person that asked when was the last time the government got involved in anything and made it better. How about public education and our interstate highway system? Without the government, we would have have either.

What is my point? You can't lump all scenarios/people into simple categories. Not all people who get help from the government are lazy and not all government programs are bad.

As far as the graph on spending and asking how can Obama be blamed.......Obama has had more deficit spending per year than any other president in history (even when you take inflation into account.....$1 Trillion per year). Even if you say it was due to obligations inherited from Bush......it still doesn't explain the massive trillion dollar bailout or the trillion dollar healthcare deal. Crippling debt....so you actively add on to it?

In my opinion, jobs, Iran, Israel, birth certificates, gun rights, apology tours, Biden laughing, social security etc. is all window dressing compared to the crisis we will face due to the debt. Our debt will be what brings this country down.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Public education? At best you can call it not a failure. Here in ND out school system can be called ok to possible good. Please keep in mind I am not referring to the teachers. There are great teachers to the ones who should be shot as soon as we find them.

OK lets talk about the interstate highway system. Sure on the surface it is a kick *** system until you look at it with the eyes of an engineer. We should talk roads. I have been all over this nation and while these roads are passable they are falling apart. Some states I have been to their interstate roads are so bad I would rather drive a prairie trail. At least then you know what to expect. Hell I have not even started about bridges. Having read NTSB reports on them it is very surprising that many have not fallen down. From the start they failed in the bridges. We can put in a 50 year bridge or we can spend a little more and put in a 100year bridge. Humm, do you want to take a guess what option they went with? That is right! Why spend a little more now because in 50years I will not be in office and probably dead, besides that you know a new bridge will cost less than it will now.

So you have a military project that turned into a civil project and then they basically stopped doing anything with for the most part. That is a loaded statement. They have been hemorrhaging cash into the system of corruption and half assing.

Having something does not automatically make it better. If that was the case basically everything we have is due to the government. That is giving them far more credit than they deserve. The truly sad part is us Americans are at fault. We keep electing these idiots to office thinking they will change. How many times do we need to touch the stove to know it is hot?

As you know helping someone in need is not bad. What is bad about helping is when it creates a culture of needing help the gov needs to provide. We need to face it not everyone will get to live in a house, drive a new car or even have one, be able to afford to take a vacation, or have really nice things. Not everyone will get to be president or something cool. Many have to know they are going to have a dead-end job for the rest of their life.

Chuck Norris is the only human being to display the Heisenberg uncertainty principle -- you can never know both exactly where and how quickly he will roundhouse-kick you in the face.

In the Bible, Jesus turned water into wine. But then Chuck Norris turned that wine into beer.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well said People, well said.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The difference between a conservative vs. a liberal can be summed up by the fact that liberals base success on how much they input while conservatives base success on the output. If you aren't getting the outcome your looking for why is it they think the only solution is to double down?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Beacuse throwing money at projects helps the unions.


----------

